

A New Approach to Online Collaboration - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/ccm/beta

======
gengstrand
This beta was born of an idea that came to me while working with a focus group
from Columbia University. Today's online office productivity suites are
lacking. Their half duplex style of collaboration is clumsy and has the
emotional impact of always being interrupted.

Have you ever been on a board of directors? In the monthly meeting, people
talk just like a normal meeting. An assistant takes notes and publishes a
summary of the discussion later on as meeting minutes.

Why can't we have that assistant all the time? That is what this iteration of
Conversational Content Management is all about.

I invite you to try out the demo and provide feedback.

